

Choosing VIM Color Scheme - CaptSolo
http://captsolo.net/info/blog_a.php/2009/01/08/choose_vim_color_scheme

======
makecheck
I suppose it's a preference by some, but I've always found it perfectly fine
to just run "vim" in a terminal. It seems to me that an editor doesn't need to
provide features that a terminal already has: I can set the terminal colors
any way I want, or have buffers open in multiple windows or tabs, etc. And
when the terminal handles this, I have the same power and flexibility over any
program, not just the editor.

~~~
CaptSolo
I see your point and often use vim w/o customized color scheme (but might pick
a custom color scheme for MacVim's fullscreen mode to resemble WriteRoom).

However, editor color schemas allow for finer customization. For example, to
specify colors for code-highlighting: keywords, statements, strings, ...

Terminal itself would not know anything about these things.

~~~
makecheck
I agree that it's useful if there is a way to customize a program's "markup".
Once the markup is there, though, anything can display it.

For instance, in an xterm-color or linux terminal, you could type something
like ":colo darkblue", and you'd still see custom colors. This is using vim's
color path (e.g. "/usr/share/vim/vim72/colors", "~/.vim/colors").

But the colors are there because the text includes things like "make this
bold", or "make that green". And in a terminal, I might have customizations
for this markup that apply to everything, which can be nice. For instance,
maybe I make all bold text red, and that holds in everything from editors to
man pages. It's convenient to not have to make these settings in _every_
program that I run.

------
CaptSolo
What is people's experience on choosing colors that are easier on the eyes?
Any preferences or suggestions?

~~~
LogicHoleFlaw
I switch between "desert" and "vibrantink" depending on how much contrast my
eyes can handle at the moment :)

